# tire size for 19x8.5 wheel



## arulsriram (Apr 21, 2013)

i am getting a set from WCI in a 19x8.5 size. I am putting them on a MK6 Jetta with H&R sport springs. (WILL BE DOING AIR RIDE SOON). What tire size should I go with . I have heard:
215/35-19
225/35-19
235/35-19

Any help is appreciated. What is the benefits to stretching a tire or should i got with a normal size.


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

A 235/35r19 would be the same approximate diameter as a 225/40r18. granted it would be a slighty wider tire which is good for the 9.5" wide wheel. 

However, you made need a less wide tire and have them stretch on the wheel because of the lowering. I hope this helps.

What is the offset and backspace of the wheels??


----------



## arulsriram (Apr 21, 2013)

krisco1996 said:


> A 235/35r19 would be the same approximate diameter as a 225/40r18. granted it would be a slighty wider tire which is good for the 9.5" wide wheel.
> 
> However, you made need a less wide tire and have them stretch on the wheel because of the lowering. I hope this helps.
> 
> What is the offset and backspace of the wheels??


Offset is 42

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

215/35/19 is closest to factory size, the rest are too big


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Recommended tire size for the 19x8.5 is 225/35/19. :thumbup:


----------



## arulsriram (Apr 21, 2013)

VMRWheels said:


> Recommended tire size for the 19x8.5 is 225/35/19.


Do u think that the 235 would work well also

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

I would think the 225 or the 235 would be just fine.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

With the ET42, depending on what tire you choose (different brands fit differently), you may need to dial in your camber settings. You shouldn't run into any issues that a fender roll or slight pull wouldn't fix.


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

I have 19x8.5 ET42 fronts with 10mm spacers with a roll/pull and I can tuck 1" of the wheel lip I am going to do -1 to -2 degrees of camber up front but I have 215/36 SS-595 Federals!


----------

